# CFX Mask Questions



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Who says Nothin to Gein wouldn't be versatile? Sucker would get you some great headway in downtown traffic.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeah, I think you'd get a lot of mileage out of the Orlock. Classic vampire, warlock, reaper, orc, cover the ears and it looks a bit like a zombie....

The other one that looks very flexible is the zombie: Zombie, reaper, corpse, mummy...


----------



## Stingray_1976 (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for the quick comments...

Laurie - I think that would be an awesome mask to just wear to the park or something. lol

Terra - I was thinking that also and that's why I still think the best option for now is the Orlock. Is there a thread here for good quality costumes/accessories websites? I would like a high quality cloak, robe, cape but I never know where to look since there are so many sites selling cheesy Halloween costumes.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

That a good question about high quality costumes. I've got nothing in my bookmarks. Hopefully others have ideas.


----------



## RundownRockstar (May 25, 2010)

I have used screamteam.com for the last five years and their masks are extremely comfortable and fairly inexpensive. They are a really soft foam when people touch them when its on my face they tend to freak out at how soft and fleshlike they seem. I have won hundreds of dollars at costume contests in the past and would highly recommend their products. 
any questions lwet me know.
~Troy


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

This is a Jacket I am considrig for my SPFX Nosferatu mask:
http://www.pyramidcollection.com/itemdy00.asp?T1=P8474+M&USRSRCH=(legacy)#top

If you are going to be buying a silicone mask. You really shouldconsider SPFXMasks:
http://www.spfxmasks.com/

They are more expensive. But I can personally vouche for the quality. Worth every penny. The realism is incredible.

there are aolt of pics and videos on this forum:
http://www.fxmasks.com/forum/

the really look that good. I have an elder nd I knocked on my own door and talked to my wife and she had no idea who I wa or that I was wearing a mask.


----------



## Stingray_1976 (Jun 14, 2010)

icemanfred said:


> This is a Jacket I am considering for my SPFX Nosferatu mask:
> http://www.pyramidcollection.com/itemdy00.asp?T1=P8474+M&USRSRCH=(legacy)#top
> 
> If you are going to be buying a silicone mask. You really should consider SPFX Masks:
> ...


I did a lot of research over the past year between CFX and SPFX and even though I think the detail is better with SPFX, the variety of masks at CFX won it for me. I feel like SPFX mask all have a very similar feel to them. If I was looking to get a mask that was just a variation of a normal person (Old man, pimp, bum, bouncer) then I'd definitley go for SPFX but I really think that spending that kind of money it should be more of a transformation. 

But... that is just my opinion. I do appreciate the comments and so keep them coming and I'll definitely check out the forum for SPFX before I make a purchase.


----------



## Stingray_1976 (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice Jacket, btw...


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

For versatility I like the smooth mask personally. Orlock the Undead you can probably do a lot more with than Nothin to Gein. 
Orlock you can add a wig to, wear different costumes, different FX teeth, and so on.
Gein is pretty much always going to have that... wearing someone else's skin look to him... Creepy, yes. Versatile, I don't really think so.

As for high quality costumes, you can check on custom costuming sites, Renaissance costuming sites (for robes), and theatrical costuming sites. Searches for 'Halloween costume' will yield a lot of cheesy, wear it once costumes, but looking under different areas where the same costume can be found gets better results. 
If you feel confident, you could invest in a small sewing machine and make your own robes and costumes.  Just be sure to practice on scrap projects first.


----------



## Stingray_1976 (Jun 14, 2010)

I really liked the original "smooth" mask. The recently redesigned it and I'm not a big fan yet. 

I found this today while tossing up different ideas. It won't really work for me but it's an amazing pair of wings with step by step instructions.

http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-make-a-pair-of-Angel-Wings/step15/Attaching-the-Wings/


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

yes, SPFX does have alt of realisticcharacers.
But in the last few months they released their Nosferatu. Dont knnow if you saw that one during your research.

But here is mine:
YouTube- SPFX Nosferatu Mask in sunlight.mpg


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

So...did you buy Orlock in vampire color? Time's a wastin'...


----------

